# Fredericton NB Brookside Drive-area shooting leaves at least 4 people dead



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2018)

RIP to the victims.

Article Link

Suspect in custody after Brookside Drive-area shooting leaves at least 4 people dead


One suspect is in custody in connection with an early-morning shooting in a residential area of Fredericton that has left at least four people dead.

Police are telling residents to avoid the Brookside Drive area as they "investigate an ongoing incident." They confirmed in a tweet there were four fatalities.

"More information will be available when we can confirm," Fredericton police tweeted. 

Police also asked that the public not post any information about the position or activities of police or first responders.

 "We are still working an active incident. We will release confirmed information as soon as we can," police said.

Shortly before 9 a.m., 237 Brookside Drive in Fredericton was evacuated by police.

Christopher Gill woke up to a number of police officers and the sound of gunshots outside his apartment at 237 Brookside Dr.

"I looked out the window and there were three police cars on the street just across from where I live," he said. "I saw one cop just standing against the building … like he was waiting for somebody to come out."

On Twitter, Horizon Health Network said Dr. Everett Chalmers Regional Hospital is on high alert, and is prepared to receive any victims and help the community in any way needed.

Premier Brian Gallant also tweeted, "We are all shocked and saddened to learn this morning of the ongoing tragic incident in Fredericton."

Gallant offered condolences, thoughts and prayers to victims and their families. 

"During this difficult time, our thoughts are also with the courageous women and men on the front lines working to keep us safe," he said.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2018)

2 police officers among four dead in Fredericton shootings

 :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute:

Article Link

Fredericton police say they have a suspect in custody after at least four people -- including two of their police officers -- were killed in a shooting in a suburban area of the city this morning. 

Police tweeted the news of the arrest at about 9:45 a.m. and confirmed at about 10:3o that two members of their force were killed.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Aug 2018)

Crap, condolences to the friends, comrades and family of the officers.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Aug 2018)

I read this in my news summary.Prayers out to the families of those folks who were killed or wounded.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2018)

Article Link

Two officers identified in Fredericton shooting

Fredericton police have identified two police officers who were among four people killed in a shooting today in a residential area on the city's north side.

Police Chief Leanne Fitch says the victims include Const. Robb Costello and Const. Sarah Burns and two civilians -- a man and a woman -- who remain unidentified.

Jackie McLean, Costello's wife, says a police inspector told the family this morning that her common-law partner was among the dead.

McLean says the couple had been together for four years and Costello has two adult daughters from a previous relationship.

The shooting incident began at about 7 a.m. at an apartment complex on Brookside Drive.

Fredericton police have one person in custody who was being treated for serious injuries.

RIP


----------



## larry Strong (16 Aug 2018)

Apparently she was not very happy with him.............

https://globalnews.ca/news/4392057/fredericton-widow-justin-trudeau/


Cheers
Larry


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2018)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> https://globalnews.ca/news/4392057/fredericton-widow-justin-trudeau/



"I called him a piece of s**t.” 

How many families of homicide victims in Canada receive condolence calls from the Prime Minister?

"In 2016, police reported 611 homicide victims in Canada, 2 more than the previous year."
https://www150.statcan.gc.ca/n1/daily-quotidien/171122/dq171122b-eng.htm


----------



## larry Strong (16 Aug 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "I called him a piece of s**t.”
> 
> How many families of murder victims in Canada receive condolence calls from the Prime Minister?
> 
> ...



Not arguing with you, however it was not exactly a "common" homicide....and no I am not saying one is worse than the other......


Cheers
Larry


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2018)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Not arguing with you, however it was not exactly a "common" homicide....and no I am not saying one is worse than the other......
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Larry



I wasn't arguing either, Larry. 

Thousands will be attending the funerals of the two police officers.

Doesn't sound like Mr. Robichaud wanted much of a fuss or send-off, anyway.

And he won't be getting one,

QUOTE

An obituary published earlier this week said there would be no visitation or funeral for Donnie Robichaud in keeping with his wishes.

Melissa Robichaud said she was getting ready later Thursday to scatter Donnie’s ashes. She said they had been married for 16 years before separating last December.

“It’s what he asked for, we talked about it,” she said. “He didn’t want a funeral, he wanted nothing to do with church … he didn’t want a memorial or anything like that. He wasn’t a religious man whatsoever and that was just him.”

“I’m taking his ashes along a strip that we all used to take on the bikes and letting them go,” said Melissa.

END QUOTE

Cheers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Aug 2018)

I'm not sure why the media is tracking that story, honestly.  I think it was in bad taste, and I'm no fan of Justin T.


----------



## mariomike (17 Aug 2018)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Apparently she was not very happy with him.............
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4392057/fredericton-widow-justin-trudeau/



This part caught my attention. More than whatever she says she said to the PM, 

“So I said so what. They wear a vest, they carry a gun, that makes them more important than one of us?"


----------



## SeaKingTacco (17 Aug 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why the media is tracking that story, honestly.  I think it was in bad taste, and I'm no fan of Justin T.



This is no shot at JT, but it has become fashionable for politicians to insert themselves in situations like this. And they do it at there own peril, because they are dealing with highly emotionally charged situations. People are, occasionally, going to say things that aren't polite.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Aug 2018)

Her ex-husband was a member of Bacchus MC so I’m sure the police and government were all real popular figures in their household.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Aug 2018)

Let me take a crack at the reason the medias are tracking this story.

And let's start by stating (not in a negative way, BTW) that mariomike's reaction to the story and the part that struck him are indicative of the "clannish" blindness to the general population that is often found in uniformed LEOs and people working closely with them. They feel anything appearing to "bring them down to everybody's level" as an attack on them. 

That is not the case.

So let's see here: No, it is not common for victims of homicides to get a condolence call from the Prime Minister. And neither is it common for the families of LEO's killed in the course of their duty to get them - or visit - from the PM, at least not before the actual funeral if the PM attends.

However, in the present case, the PM (and in my view, most likely his handlers who thought it would be a nice PR "coup" with the election beginning to loom) decided to come down to the location of a quadruple homicide. Yet, he then elected to meet with only two of the families of the victims, which happens to be the families of the two LEO's, but not the last two, one of which he then calls by phone the day after from Ottawa, and fourth he apparently hasn't even called yet, but will soon.

Well, I am sorry, but if you decide to bother to come down to the scene, common human decency and minimal "class" dictates that you meet and threat every victim's family the same. LEO's have no superior call on the PM's sympathy than any other Canadian. In fact, to Canadian who are non-LEO and their families, this very deportment of the PM seems to say that  LEO's lives matter (to use current vernacular) more than those of ordinary Canadians.

And that, my friends is both the reason for the person's lashing at the PM *and* why it is a newsworthy story. If the PM wants to play the "look at me, I am so sympathetic to people's pain" game, then he has to do it for all Canadian, not just those who will give him the best tweets/30 seconds TV spot.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Aug 2018)

Incredibley insensitive and calous move by the PM for the sake of trying to score points.


----------



## mariomike (19 Aug 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> And let's start by stating (not in a negative way, BTW) that mariomike's reaction to the story and the part that struck him are indicative of the "clannish" blindness to the general population that is often found in uniformed LEOs and people working closely with them. They feel anything appearing to "bring them down to everybody's level" as an attack on them.
> 
> That is not the case.



Since this discussion is in the Emergency Services forum, not the Canadian Politics forum, my thoughts were with the fallen officers.

Speaking of which,

'A bond made by the badge': First responders arrive in Fredericton for funeral
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/first-responders-arrive-funeral-1.4789422

Funeral honours Fredericton officers that made ‘ultimate sacrifice’
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2018/08/18/thousands-of-first-responders-to-attend-funeral-for-fallen-fredericton-officers.html


----------



## CBH99 (19 Aug 2018)

I feel like I'm missing something here...I'm sure there's a detail somewhere in the articles that I missed.

2 police officers were murdered.  The PM called the families to offer condolences & support for them - which I imagine is pretty customary when an LEO is killed in such a manner.

And the widow - while understandably angry & grieving - calls him a POS and says it's distasteful...??


I think I'm missing something?  Or am I just reading this wrong?    ???


----------



## kratz (19 Aug 2018)

Two police officers were killed and two nearby civilians.

The Prime Minister felt it was necessary to personally meet the families 
of the two fallen officers. That was his excuse for only calling to offer 
condolences to the two civilian families.

Mrs Robichaud, the wife of one the civilians killed was offended by the PM's priorities
and told him, without censoring.


----------



## CBH99 (20 Aug 2018)

Ah.  Thanks - I knew I must have been misunderstanding something.


----------



## brihard (20 Aug 2018)

The gent in question, Donnie Robichaud, was a full-patch member of the Bacchus outlaw motorcycle gang until about a year ago. They're akin to the HA or Outlaws out in eastern Canada. Probably no love lost between that family and the government or police... Though nothing I've seen suggests this was anything more than coincidental to the shooting. Still, it will be interesting to learn in time whether this attack was targeted in any way and what the motive may have been.


----------



## CBH99 (20 Aug 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Let me take a crack at the reason the medias are tracking this story.
> 
> And let's start by stating (not in a negative way, BTW) that mariomike's reaction to the story and the part that struck him are indicative of the "clannish" blindness to the general population that is often found in uniformed LEOs and people working closely with them. They feel anything appearing to "bring them down to everybody's level" as an attack on them.
> 
> ...




Totally agree with everything your saying here OGBD.  I'm not wading into the good or bad on the PM argument - I think you hit the nail on the head with your statement above 100%.


That being said, there is a big difference between an LEO & a fully patched member of a biker gang - who, as a fully patched member, probably has an interesting criminal history.  

I'm not saying they matter less than LEO's or anything in the grand, spiritual experience of life.  But I can see why the PM's handlers were probably more inclined to contact & meet with the LEO families, and still thought the gesture of a supportive phone call to the other families was adequate.

I'm not siding with the PM - but most families of murder victims don't even get a phone call.  So a supportive phone call from the PM is a nice gesture, even if he meets with the families of the uniformed members who died while on duty.  I can see the optics from the civilian families though, sure - although as a fully patched member of a biker gang, I don't think he can be lumped in with 'ordinary Canadians'.  


**Just to be clear, I don't care one way or the other on this.  I truly don't.  Not a huge fan of the PM, but also try to look at things from the other side fairly also.  As I said, I don't really take a side on this either way.  Tragedy either way.


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Jun 2020)

> *Court to decide whether one jury or two needed in Fredericton shooting case*
> 
> By Kevin Bissett
> The Canadian Press Staff
> ...



More at link

https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/court-to-decide-whether-one-jury-or-two-needed-in-fredericton-shooting-case-1.4964416


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Sep 2020)

> *Alleged mass shooter Matthew Raymond goes on trial today in Fredericton*
> 
> The Canadian Press Staff
> 
> ...



https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/alleged-mass-shooter-matthew-raymond-goes-on-trial-today-in-fredericton-1.5105118


----------

